# Cichlid/FW Documentaries?



## dialicious (Oct 18, 2007)

Can anyone suggest some documentaries that feature cichlids or any fresh water fish?
They show up in a few episodes of BBCs Planet Earth...
... and I've got Blue Planet coming down on UTorrent.

Youtube teases with some interesting Amazon segements ( 



 ) but I can't find the name of the series!


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Theres one on you tube 'Jewel of the rift' search for Lake Tanganyika its in 4 parts, definatley worth watching.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I saw Amazon Abyss on NatGeo a while back. It's great if only generalized but you get some great glimpses at a variety of fish.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up for you tube!


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

The Jewel of the Rift videos are very... interestingly narrated :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Jewel of the Rift is a National Geographic one on Lake Tanganyika. Currently it is for sale used on amazon or you could watch it on youtube.

Another good one that's for sale on amazon.com and directly from the guy himself is Malawi Cichlid Feeding Behavior...you can get that by searching for it on amazon.com or at www.cichlidpress.com

Another one is (never watched it though) "Nicaragua â€" cichlids from the crater by Willem Heijns" which is also available at www.cichlidpress.com

~Ed


----------

